# An Insightful Interview With Sam Mitchell



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This is a pretty good interview in which Sam Mitchell goes in depth into coaching the wolves and some of his frustrations with dealing with a team with so many young players. 
*
Q & A with Sam Mitchell*



> We have to teach them how to set a proper screen at the right angle. We put in something today and the difference is the angle of the screen. [He stands up to demonstrate, showing that the Wolves were setting screens in a manner that compelled opponents easy access to the player with the ball.] I’m saying, “Now why would you set a screen that way when we want are trying to get [the opponent] to go the other way?” And they looked at me, so I said, “OK, let me show you how to set the screen.”
> 
> These are things that veteran teams just take for granted. We have to teach all of that. So, OK, people think, “Well you told them.” But how long does it take to break bad habits, habits that you have had ever since you started playing basketball? You can’t just do it by telling them once. If no one has ever taught you how to set a proper screen, I have got to show you Monday, I have got to show you Tuesday, I got to show you Wednesday, on tape Thursday, on tape Friday — until it becomes second nature.
> 
> So how long does it take? For every guy it is different. The great ones, like KG — [snaps fingers]. Man, KG just picked it up. Other guys, it takes a while. But that is the difference between winning and losing. That is the difference between you being able to get down here [motions at spot on floor] with your first dribble instead of your third dribble. It makes all the difference.


This also highlights why some teams might want to go the college route in terms of finding coaches. So many kids coming into the league lack the fundamentals.


----------

